# Josh "The Punk" Thompson VS JZ Cavalcante



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Fighting in enemy territory is nothing new for Gesias "JZ" Cavalcante after years of fighting in Japan, but now the American Top Team fighter will step into a similar situation as he faces Josh Thomson in his hometown of San Jose on Oct 9 as the two lightweights are set to square off in Strikeforce.
> 
> The bout was confirmed to MMAWeekly.com on Wednesday by Cavalcante's manager, Alex Davis, who spoke with MMAWeekly Radio about the match-up.
> 
> ...


Source....http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=12542&zoneid=13


Here we go.... time to seperate the men from the boys..

Thoughts...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I think Thomson takes this. Cavalcante hasn't looked good in a while.

Thomson could get the rubber match against Melendez after this as well.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I really wanted to see JZ vs Evangelista and Thompson vs Beerbohm...

and the winners face eachother for a title shot... That would have made sense..

Maybe we can still get a Beerbohm VS Evangelista fight..

This fight is gonna be fireworks for sure though...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Josh is going to crush him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Josh will crush him then get his rematch with Melendez. If JZ wins then he gets his shot with Melendez. It's a win win situation!:thumbsup:


----------

